# Worming in foal mare - caution!



## Dolcé (7 March 2011)

I called to get wormer yesterday for our mare who was due to foal in a few weeks.  The SQP asked when mare was last wormed and with what and then said that we should use Equest now to cover encysted small redworms and then Equimax 6 weeks after foal was born for both mare and foal.  I checked the mare last night, her udder was the same as it has been since it started last week, her vulva was softened but not enough to be 'ready'.  When we arrived the morning the foal was stood at the side of her, she is so tiny but TG healthy.  This mare has foaled before, she showed none of the signs of being even close to her date and has no milk and I am convinced the wormer has somehow caused her to foal early.  I would just warn people to be careful if they are recommended to use Equest in the last few weeks of pregnancy, we have always used Equimax previously with no problems up to 2 weeks before due date.  The vet confirmed that the foal is early but didn't know of any problems with Equest.


----------



## rachi0 (7 March 2011)

when was your mare due? how early did she foal?


----------



## Gucci_b (7 March 2011)

Just like to say... I have and know others with mare in foal that is due to foal in a month or so who have also used Equest with no ill/foaling early effects. When was your mare due to foal.


----------



## gwenllian (7 March 2011)

i worm all my in foal mares with equest gel,

 it is safe to use in in foal mare and i have never had a problem.

a coincidence i think, glad the foal is ok


----------



## chrissie1 (7 March 2011)

My vet cautions agains the use of Equest in late pregnancy in case it sets off a colic episode.

I know the SQP probably isn't used to foaling mares but the current practice is to worm the mare with an Ivermectin product on the day the foal is born, this greatly assists in reducing foal heat scours.  If the mare has a good worming history and is close to foaling I'd egg count and as long as there was a low result leave well alone until the day she foaled.

But tapes need to be covered in March and I've done that on mares close to foaling, but not in a combined drug as again I've been told that adding Ivermectin to the mix in late pregnancy could be an issue.

Glad to hear that all is well with them both though.


----------



## Maesfen (7 March 2011)

Glad foal and mare are OK.  Must have been a surprise for you.

I'm due to worm my lot this week including one to foal in early April, I'm using Eqvalan (awaiting delivery) and also Equitape, which I already have.  I'm wondering if there's any disadvantage to using the Equitape first for once; does anyone know or have they done it?


----------



## Flyingbuck (7 March 2011)

My lot due to be wormed this week too with 3 broodies due in April - was just about to order both Equest and Equitape - have never had any problems in the past, but it does make you wonder...


----------



## Tempi (7 March 2011)

My mare is being wormed on Friday, she is due mid April.  Think the yard are using Equest this time - YO always phones my vet before she worms her to check that it is ok to do so and to clarify what she is using.

Never had any problems with Equest when she foaled last time.  I would think its just a coincidence - glad mare and foal are healthy and well.


----------



## ruby1 (7 March 2011)

Our mare is now 335 days and was wormed a week ago with Equimax as advised through the worming programme we have.

No ill-effects and still patiently waiting.


----------



## Dolcé (7 March 2011)

The mare was due first week in April, she showed no signs of being close to labour, her udder only started last week and was very small, her milk is only just starting to come through today.  Her behaviour was also not indicating she was close, she normally becomes very grumpy and distances herself from her companion, she was really cuddly and ok with Eeyore.  The vet that came this morning is going to ring the makers to see if there are any previous issues, she did think it could be the cause of the early birth and I am going to let SQP know just so he is aware.  As I said, we have always used Equimax close to the date and never had any problems.  I really hope it is just a coincidence but am convinced it is not.


----------



## Flyingbuck (7 March 2011)

Have decided to use Equimax and have ordered for the 5 broodies today 

Wormersdirect.com have advised this, as opposed to Equest and Equitape, so soon to the mares due dates - and it saves me money...result!


----------



## JoBird (7 March 2011)

I have to say that I worm using chemical wormers PRIOR to covering my mares and then the ENTIRE time they are in foal I use the liquid VERM-X for 4 reasons. 
a) It has been 100% succesful in preventing worms b) I dont worry about side effects as it is totally herbal c) the horses LOVE the taste (can hide other medicines by disguising them with the verm-x which they love) d) It is a general tonic which makes their coats shine and keeps them generally in good health. 

Never had a foal scouring either but this could just be good luck!

Foals over 6 months and mares not in foal I dose with Equest or Equest Pramox as necessary. 

Best of both worlds in my view to do it this way! 
Hope this helps.


----------



## woodlander (7 March 2011)

I would guess the risk to mares from "recommended" foaling medication, may depend on the worm burden the mare is carrying. If there is a lot to deal with I guess there is a risk of a reaction.We have been worm counting now for two years and have substantially reduced our worming. We worm in the first couple of days after foaling and our German veterinary connections are not happy to worm post insemination for several months. There are mumbles about abnormalities as a result of worming in those early stages of foetal development.

We have foaled 100s of mares and have never had a problem with any worming medication that related to foaling.


----------



## Flyingbuck (7 March 2011)

woodlander said:



			our German veterinary connections are not happy to worm post insemination for several months. There are mumbles about abnormalities as a result of worming in those early stages of foetal development.
		
Click to expand...

Very interesting  - I hadn't heard this before - thanks for sharing


----------



## Dolcé (7 March 2011)

woodlander said:



			I would guess the risk to mares from "recommended" foaling medication, may depend on the worm burden the mare is carrying. If there is a lot to deal with I guess there is a risk of a reaction.We have been worm counting now for two years and have substantially reduced our worming. We worm in the first couple of days after foaling and our German veterinary connections are not happy to worm post insemination for several months. There are mumbles about abnormalities as a result of worming in those early stages of foetal development.

We have foaled 100s of mares and have never had a problem with any worming medication that related to foaling.
		
Click to expand...

You have no idea how much I wish we worm counted and hadn't wormed on Saturday!  TBH I am a bit obsessed with poo hunting and checking after worming, mare and gelding were done together as they were paddocked together but I couldn't find a poo with any trace of worms in.  I have been going through hers in the box too and can't find evidence of a worm burden.


----------



## Maesfen (9 March 2011)

woodlander said:



			....... and our German veterinary connections are not happy to worm post insemination for several months. There are mumbles about abnormalities as a result of worming in those early stages of foetal development.

We have foaled 100s of mares and have never had a problem with any worming medication that related to foaling.
		
Click to expand...

My old stud groom was a stickler for not worming mares until they were at least five months into pregnancy and that was from natural coverings only back then, long before AI was even thought of for horses!  I still do this - and lots of other tips he taught me; touch wood, even with 'improved' advances available now, his methods haven't failed me so far.

I wormed mine today,including Freda who is 318 days today with Eqvalan and Equitape after taking advice from my vet who is heavily involved in worming trials, so we shall see.


----------



## vicijp (9 March 2011)

JoBird said:



			I have to say that I worm using chemical wormers PRIOR to covering my mares and then the ENTIRE time they are in foal I use the liquid VERM-X for 4 reasons. 
a) It has been 100% succesful in preventing worms b) I dont worry about side effects as it is totally herbal
		
Click to expand...

The first comment is not factual, and the second comment is just plain naive.
As for worming with Equest, bit late to be doing with now on a targeted program - I wonder what was used mid - winter (the ideal time to target encysted redworm)?
My mares were done with Equest late Jan and will be done with Equimax in the spring (I don't know when they are due so could be before or after!), always do the foals with Equimax at 2 weeks in any case.


----------



## SmilingMadly (9 March 2011)

We rarely worm any horse here and there are over 300 of them.  On arrival we worm count, take tape worm bloods (and strangles bloods).  If there is a problem then they are wormed with the appropriate drugs and re-tested 2 weeks later.  They are not allowed in with the main herd, so to speak, until they are clear and their 2nd strangles bloods have arrive back clear.  We then worm count and blood test periodically throughout the year.  Nothing iis EVER wormed close to foaling, whether prior or after.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (12 March 2011)

Haven't read all the responses but I won't use equest on a pregnant mare. Having said that I think what you are dealing with is a coincidence. Could you do me a favor and tell me the breed of your mare and how many days along she was when she foaled? I suspect if she were a true premmie she'd be dead or in a clinic. 

I don't use equest on the pregnant mares and that's my choice. I also won't use it in a foal under 1 year. Having said that, I do think it's a great product and do use it. If not using equest, I power pack and get the tapes. 

Good luck and let us know how your foal is doing. 

Terri


----------



## Dolcé (12 March 2011)

The mare is a 13.1 native (sire from Bodmin Moor and dam, we think, was an arab x), she was due to foal around 6/7 April.  I do wonder if the wormer has caused stomach cramps which have then set her womb off.  I did take advice from SQP but admit it is not the wormer I would have chosen and was not particularly comfortable with using it.  The vet said she would contact the makers.  The first vet said that the foal had the typical 'dome head' of a prem foal, the second vet didn't think she was quite as early as 4 weeks.  She is doing well, lively and bouncing around the stable and looks a picture of health so hopefully all is well.  We are now on day 7 and whilst she is still very small she looks like a 'normal' foal rather than the skinny weakling she was at birth.


----------



## magic104 (12 March 2011)

Plenty of others have said it & I agree, I think this is just a coincidence.  It is nice to see all is well, but I do not believe it was the wormer.


----------

